
PHP framework Laravel selects Vue.js as default JavaScript framework - velmu
http://react-etc.net/entry/php-framework-laravel-selects-vue-js-as-default-javascript-framework
======
kcreb
One of the worst decisions Taylor could've made, IMO.

~~~
rk06
Vue is actually quite a good choice as Vue can be used for both SPAs & multi
page apps and Vue is easier to learn.

Compare to:

\- angular 1: marked as deprecated

\- angular 2: Built for SPAs only.

\- aurelia: Built for SPAs only.

\- React: quite hard to get around your head as it uses completely different
(although very powerful) paradigm.

IMO, his choices were limited to react and vue, and he chose vue because he
found vue is better than react.

